# Black Soybeans



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 27, 2021)

Jeff has me interested in these Black Soybeans.  Very low carb.  Still trying to figure out the cook for them in a pressure cooker.  Was going to try to make his baked beans.  They look so good.   My first attempt had hard time getting tender.   This time came out maybe to tender to make baked beans from but maybe they will work.  If nothing else I have a delicious bowl of beans. 


















Those hocks really have a lot of gelatin











Cornbread sure would be good with these but trying to keep the carbs down.  I kinda of fell off the wagon for a while now and gotta get BS back down.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 27, 2021)

Looks good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2021)

I have had black soybeans a bunch of times. You just need to cook the hell out of the to get them soft. I love them!
Al


----------



## tallbm (Jun 27, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Jeff has me interested in these Black Soybeans.  Very low carb.  Still trying to figure out the cook for them in a pressure cooker.  Was going to try to make his baked beans.  They look so good.   My first attempt had hard time getting tender.   This time came out maybe to tender to make baked beans from but maybe they will work.  If nothing else I have a delicious bowl of beans.
> 
> View attachment 501470
> View attachment 501471
> ...



Oh wow, great post!!!

So if you rinse and then throw into the pressure cooker how long would you guess they need to go to be like pinto bean in a can texture?

Being a guess I'm not looking for precisions just a good starting point :)


----------



## clifish (Jun 27, 2021)

Looks good Brian, might have to track some of those down.    I am finally on the good side with carbs now,  down over 20lbs,  A1C sugars down to 6.3 and still dropping and lowered my triglycerides from a high of 368 to now 89.  It is tough but high blood sugars cause a lot of problems down the line.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 27, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Oh wow, great post!!!
> 
> So if you rinse and then throw into the pressure cooker how long would you guess they need to go to be like pinto bean in a can texture?
> 
> Being a guess I'm not looking for precisions just a good starting point :)


Read that you need to soak over night with little salt.  I did these for 45 minutes and 20 rest.  There was still a lot of pressure when released.  Where very tender.  I would like them to be a little less tender to use in other dishes. Gonna go 35 minute next time. Going to take some trail and error to get how I want them.  These are about perfect to eat as is but think they will break down when used again.  Going to try some refried tonight.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 27, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Read that you need to soak over night with little salt.  I did these for 45 minutes and 20 rest.  There was still a lot of pressure when released.  Where very tender.  I would like them to be a little less tender to use in other dishes. Gonna go 35 minute next time. Going to take some trail and error to get how I want them.  These are about perfect to eat as is but think they will break down when used again.  Going to try some refried tonight.



Oh thanks for the info, that helps! :)


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 27, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Oh thanks for the info, that helps! :)


Just finishing refried.  Better than restaurants! Post more tomorrow.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 27, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Just finishing refried.  Better than restaurants! Post more tomorrow.


Dude that look sooo good!!!

If I paired that with my coconut flour tortillas/wraps I could have bean and cheese breakfast tacos!!! Quesadias, etc. etc.!

I think you just talked me into getting some of those black soybeans.  I do keto as well and I hadn't look for or found a decent bean alternative but this looks to be it! :D


----------



## tallbm (Jun 27, 2021)

I just ordered 7 pounds on amazon for $25.  Was the best deal I could find anywhere by a mile!

I foresee some InstantPot black soybeans made charro style very soon with refried versions to come!  :D


----------

